# Favorite works from each category



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I feel like a thread like this might already exist, but what are a few of your favorite works from each TalkClassical category (i.e., religious music, solo & chamber music, orchestral music, ballet, opera, vocal music, film music, and, non-classical music)?

I won't post mine for now because it's just too hard to decide! :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Religious music: Bach - St. Matthew's Passion
Solo & Chamber music: Schubert - String quintet
Orchestral music: Bruckner - Symphony 9
Ballet: Stravinsky - Le sacre du printemps
Opera: Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Vocal: Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Film: Shore - Lord of the Rings trilogy
Non-classical: Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Solo - Divine Czardas (arr. Joseph Joachim) by *Miska Borzó*. The choice of the recording is very meaningful, because by my estimate Kogan plays here at a 95%+ fidelity to how Joachim played it.




Chamber - Septet for 3 Oboes, 3 Violins, and Basso continuo in Bb major by *Telemann*




Religious... Requiem in D-minor by *Mozart* in Marriner's 1984 version, because I'm just used to it
Orchestral - 9th Symphony by *Beethoven* in Furtwängler's 1942 recording for the finale, but in 1951 Abendroth's version for the entirety
Ballet - Nutcracker by *Tchaikovsky* - I usually listen to it in a playlist with recordings of various tracks by different conductors
Opera - Das Wunder der Heliane by *Korngold *, conducted by John Mauceri
Film - The Empire Strikes Back by *Williams*, the original recording


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Trying my darndest to pick just one for each, going off the categories for TC's recommended lists:

Sacred music: Bach - Mass in B Minor
Symphony: Mahler - Symphony No. 9
Orchestral: Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Piano Concerto: Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
String Concerto: Dvorak - Cello Concerto
Song cycle: Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Ballet: Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Opera: Puccini - Turandot
String ensemble: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 and Grosse Fuge
Piano chamber: Brahms - Piano Quintet
Chamber sonata: Franck - Violin Sonata
Piano sonata: Liszt - Sonata in B Minor
Solo keyboard: Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Solo piano work: Prokofiev Sonata 7
String Quartet: Bartok Quartet 5
Solo piano piece: Ravel Pavane
Orchestral piece: Tchaikovsky Swan Lake Scene
Symphony: Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Concerto: Ravel Piano Concerto in G
Choral: Victoria Requiem
Opera: Mozart Don Giovanni
Film Score: Rosenman's Lord of the Rings
Jazz: Dolphy's Out There


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

Symphony: Sibelius 5, Prokofiev 6
Choral: Fauré - Requiem, Burhans - Magnificat 
String Quartet: Shostakovich 7-8
Electronic: Harvey - Mortuos Plango
Solo Piano: Prokofiev - Sonatas 7-8, Rzewski - El Pueblo Unido, Debussy - Suite Bergamasque
Opera: Adams - Nixon in China
Chamber Music: Saint Saens - Clarinet Sonata, Hindemith Trumpet and Piano Sonata
Piano Cto: Prokofiev no. 2
Violin Cto: Barber, Shostakovich
Orchestral: Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon..., Adams - Harmonielehre, Stravinsky - Rite
Vocal: Schubert - Winterreise
Jazz: John Coltrane
Pop: Sting/The Police


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

An interesting exercise, I think. Here is my take _today_:

Ordinary Mass: Bach - Mass in B Minor, BWV 232 (Richter, 1969);
Requiem Mass: Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 (Klemperer, 1961);
Oratorio/Passion: Bach - St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244 (Herreweghe, 1999);
Te Deum: Berlioz - Te Deum, Op. 22 (Abbado*);
Cantata: Bach - Trauerode, BWV 198 (Herreweghe, 1980);

Theme and Variations: Beethoven - Diabelli Variations, Op. 120 (Anderszewski, 2001);
Keyboard Sonata: Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31, Op. 110 (Goode, 1993);
Solo String: Bach - Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 (Queyras, 2007);
Fantasia: Beethoven - Choral Fantasia, Op. 80 (Pressler, Masur, 1994);
Solo Organ: Bach - Organ Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530 (Walcha, 1956/1969);

Symphony: Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral", Op. 125 (Toscanini, 1952);
Keyboard Concerto: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 75 (Pletnev, Fedoseyev, 1998);
String Concerto: Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto (No. 2), Op. 64 (Vengerov, Masur, 1994);

Opera: Wagner - Tristan und Isolde, WWV 90 (Furtwängler, 1952);
Song Cycle: Schubert - Winterreisse, D. 911 (Fischer-Dieskau, Demus, 1966);
Chamber music: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132 (Prazak SQ, 1999);
Ballet: Tchaikovsky - The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (Dorati, 1981);
Waltz: Ravel - La Valse (Dutoit, 1996);
Serenade/Divertimento: Mozart - Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn", K. 320 (Harnoncourt, 1991);
Suite: Holst - The Planets, Op. 32 (Steinberg, 1971);

Soundtrack: Moore - Outcast (Moore, 1999**);
Non-classical: Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans (Yes, 2016***).

*: I don't know which Abbado version I have, what is a shame considering that I love the performance. The link is to the Judex Crederis of this Te Deum in this version (the sound quality is not good in the upload), and if someone can discover which Abbado performance is this, please tell me.

**: The original version. The new, remastered veriosn of the soundtrack unfortunately has some cuts, and I don't like it.

***: The remastered version. This album was originally released in 1973.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allerius said:


> Requiem Mass: Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 (Klemperer, 1961);


That's not the Requiem Mass, is it? I thought it was words from the scriptures according to Luther, the Gospels, and Psalms...?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is how it stands today:
Religious(ish) music: Walton - Belshazzars Feast
Symphony: Mahler - Symphony No.2
Symphonic poem: Hovhaness - Fra Angelico 
Ballet: Khachaturian - Spartacus
Opera: Britten - Peter Grimes
Choral: Orff - Carmina Burana
Film: John Williams - Jurassic Park
Non-classical: Mike Oldfield - Ommadawn


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Solo Keyboard: Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier
String Solo: Bach's Cello Suites
Solo Organ: Bach's Clavier-Ubung III
Violin Sonata: Brahms no. 1
Clarinet Chamber: Weber's Grand Duo Concertante
String Quartet: Ravel's in F major
Piano Concerto: Mozart's no. 17
String Concerto: Shostakovich's Violin Concerto no. 1
Tone-poem: Strauss Alpine
Symphony: Mahler no. 4
Sacred Choral: Mozart's Great Mass in C minor
Song Cycle: Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde
Opera: Mozart's Magic Flute


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

adriesba said:


> I feel like a thread like this might already exist, but what are a few of your favorite works from each TalkClassical category (i.e., religious music, solo & chamber music, orchestral music, ballet, opera, vocal music, film music, and, non-classical music)?
> 
> I won't post mine for now because it's just too hard to decide! :lol:


Religious music: Bach- St Matthew Passion
Solo & chamber music: Beethoven - Late string quartets
Orchestral Music: Mahler 9
Ballet: Debussy - Jeux
Opera: Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Vocal: Schubert - Winterreise
Film: Hitchcock - Vertigo
Non-classical: Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Off the top of my head and rather arbitrary

Religious: Durufle Requiem
Symphony: Beethoven 6
Solo: Chopin Preludes
Chamber: Shostakovich String Quartet 8
Orchestral: Strauss Alfensinfonie
Piano Concerto: Tchaikovsky
String Concerto: Barber
Ballet: Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
Opera: Britten Peter Grimes
Vocal: Strauss Four Last Songs
Film: Laura, David Raskin
Non-Classical: Bill Evans Stan Getz, The Peacocks


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> That's not the Requiem Mass, is it? I thought it was words from the scriptures according to Luther, the Gospels, and Psalms...?


You're probably right, but at least in wikipedia someone refered to it in this way.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allerius said:


> You're probably right, but at least in wikipedia someone refered to it in this way.


Ah, someone ought to correct that. Or correct me.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

^Wiki is in the wrong! Brahms's "Requiem" has nothing to do with the established text, even though his music somewhat follows established customs for such a mass. If it were a real Requiem it would be my favorite, but I have never viewed it as such and I think its unique nature means it should not be classified with the ones that actually use the text.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"The Requiem Mass is a Proper Mass that omits certain, more joyful sections ( Gloria, Credo and Alleluia) and adds other sections with a more somber nature. It takes its name from the opening words of the Introit, Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine, meaning, "Rest eternal grant to them, Lord."" -Artopium's Music Dictionary

The proper of the mass, strictly speaking, consists of the Introit, Gradual, Alleluia or Tract, Sequence, Offertory, and Communion


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> That's not the Requiem Mass, is it? I thought it was words from the scriptures according to Luther, the Gospels, and Psalms...?





flamencosketches said:


> Ah, someone ought to correct that. Or correct me.





Allegro Con Brio said:


> ^Wiki is in the wrong! Brahms's "Requiem" has nothing to do with the established text, even though his music somewhat follows established customs for such a mass. If it were a real Requiem it would be my favorite, but I have never viewed it as such and I think its unique nature means it should not be classified with the ones that actually use the text.





hammeredklavier said:


> "The Requiem Mass is a Proper Mass that omits certain, more joyful sections ( Gloria, Credo and Alleluia) and adds other sections with a more somber nature. It takes its name from the opening words of the Introit, Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine, meaning, "Rest eternal grant to them, Lord."" -Artopium's Music Dictionary
> 
> The proper of the mass, strictly speaking, consists of the Introit, Gradual, Alleluia or Tract, Sequence, Offertory, and Communion


You have a point. Thanks for the correction. Considering that the Brahms piece doesn't classify as a "true" requiem mass, then change it to Mozart's Requiem in my list instead for that category. My favorite performance for now is from Karajan and the BPO, recording from 1975.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Sacred music: Brahms _Ein deutsches Requiem_
Symphony: Schubert _Symphony No. 4_, Beethoven _Symphony No. 6_ (tie)
Orchestral: Mussorgsky _Pictures at an Exhibition_
Ballet: Tchaikovsky _Swan Lake_
Opera: Mozart _Le nozze di Figaro_
Oratorio: Haydn _The Creation_
Piano sonata: Schubert _Sonata No. 21_
Cantata: Beethoven _Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II_
Piano Concerto: Beethoven _Piano Concerto No. 4_
Violin Concerto: Beethoven _Violin Concerto_
Wind Concerto: Mozart _Clarinet Concerto_
Song Cycle: Schubert _Die schöne Müllerin_
Film: Shore _The Lord of the Rings_ (_The Fellowship of the Ring_, _The Two Towers_, and _The Return of the King_)
Musical: _Hamilton_
Popular: Sinead O'Connor _I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got_, Hole _Live Through This_, U2 _Achtung Bay_ (tie)


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

techniquest said:


> This is how it stands today:
> Religious(ish) music: Walton - Belshazzars Feast
> Symphony: Mahler - Symphony No.2
> Symphonic poem: Hovhaness - Fra Angelico
> ...


To too like the Belshazzars Feast, and here's one of my favorite performances of it:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Two of Each:

Symphonies: Brahms 2, Prokofiev 3
Piano Concertos: Brahms 2, Prokofiev 3
Violin Concertos: Brahms, Hovhaness 2
String Quartets: Ravel, Schubert _Death and the Maiden_
Solo Piano: Brahms Sonata 1, Rachmaninoff, _Preludes_
Other Chamber: Ravel _Introduction and Allegro_, Ravel Piano Trio
Ballet: Tchaikovsky _Nutcracker_, Stravinsky, I]Le Sacre[/I]
Choral: Orff, _Carmina Burana_, Prokofiev: _Alexander Nevsky_
Opera/Vocal: Puccini selections, and assorted odds and ends of others
Tone Poems: Sibelius, _En Saga, Pohjola's Daughter_


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I see Strange Magic and I apparently have similar tastes in ballet and choral music. Here is my mostly ranked list finally, but definitely subject to change! Kinda went crazy with some categories because choosing just one or two is hard.

*Opera: *
All of Wagner's operas (can't decide a favorite)
Weber: _Der Freischütz_ 
Bizet: _Carmen_ 
Puccini: _Turandot_

*Vocal (sacred):*
Schmidt: _Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_
Handel: _Messiah_
Adam: "O Holy Night"

*Vocal (non-sacred):*
Orff: _Carmina Burana_
Prokofiev: _Alexander Nevsky_

*Symphonies:*
All of Beethoven's symphonies (no. 9 being my favorite)
Prokofiev: _Symphony No. 5_ and _Symphony No. 7_
Shostakovich: _Symphony No. 5_
Probably one of Stravinsky's symphonies

*Orchestral (not symphonies or stage works):*
R. Strauss: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_
Holst: _The Planets_
Smetana: _Vltava_

*Ballet:*
Tchaikovsky: _The Nutcracker_
Stravinsky: _Le Sacre du Printemps_

*Chamber:*
Probably something by Stravinsky
Shostakovich: _String Quartet No. 8_

*Solo Instrumental:*
Liszt: _Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2_

*Concerti:*
Beethoven: piano concerti (especially no. 3 and no. 5) and the _Violin Concerto_

*Incidental:*
Nielsen: _Aladdin Suite_

*Film Music:*
Prokofiev: _Alexander Nevsky_
Williams: _Star Wars_ scores (especially _Return of the Jedi_)

*Light Music:*
J. Strauss, Jr.: _Kaiser Walzer_
Stravinsky: _Scherzo à la russe_
Anderson: _Sleigh Ride_


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Religious music: *Allegri - Miserere mei, Deus* (Vivaldi - Stabat Mater)
Solo & Chamber music: *Chopin - Etudes* (Bach - WTC), *Shostakovich - SQ no. 8* (Brahms - Piano Quintet) 
Orchestral music: *Beethoven - Symphony 5* (Mahler - Symphony 2)
Ballet: *Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker* (Stravinsky - Le sacre du printemps)
Opera: *Mozart - Le nozze di Figaro* (Puccini - Tosca)
Vocal: *Bach - Cantata BWV 140* (Bach - Cantata BWV 147)
Film: *Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky* (Williams - Star Wars)
Non-classical: *The Beatles - Abbey Road* (Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon)

There is of course a significant overlap between the religious and vocal music, so the above choices depend mostly on how strong a given work appeals to my religious sensibilities.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

*Religious music:* Bach: Mass in B Minor
*Solo and Chamber Music:* Beethoven: The late quartets, particularly nos. 13, 14, 15, and the Grosse Fuge
*Orchestral Music:*: Beethoven: Symphony no. 9
*Ballet:* Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
*Opera:* Wagner: Gotterdammerung
*Vocal Music:* Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
*Film music:* Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (because of nostalgia)
*Nonclassical music:* Patsy Cline: Walkin' After Midnight


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

*Religious Music:* Verdi - Requiem
*Solo & Chamber Music:* Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14
*Orchestral Music:* Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
*Ballet:* Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
*Opera:* Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
*Vocal Music:* Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin
*Film Music:* Morricone - Once Upon a Time in the West
*Non-Classical Music:* My Bloody Valentine - Loveless


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My favorites come in clusters of ten, fifteen, twenty. I tend to get fully immersed within any of my favorites when listening to them and therefore cannot later stand back and say that I actually prefer, say, Prokofiev's 2nd PC to his 3rd.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Favorite Works by Category w/preferred recordings

*Religious Music*: Tie: *Requiem* by Berlioz (Philips recording by Colin Davis/London Symphony & friends); _Vespers/All Night Vigil_ by Rachmaninoff (Paul Hillier/Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir or Sigvards Klava/Latvian Radio Choir); Church Music by Orlando Gibbons (St John's Choir or King's Choir); _German Requiem_ by Brahms (Craig Jessup/Utah Symphony Orchestra/Mormon Tabernacle Choir, etc)
*Symphony*: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ by Beethoven (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra)
*Symphony Composed Within the 20th Century*: _Symphony #5_ by Shostakovich (Mstislav Rostropovich/National Symphony Orchestra, Washington DC, 1983 recording)
*Symphony Composed by an American*: _Symphony #4_ by Ives (Leopold Stokowski/American Symphony Orchestra)
*Concerto*: _Violin Concerto_ by George Rochberg (Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Orchestra w/Sheppard Skaerved, violin)
*Waltz*: _La Valse_ by Ravel (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
*Rhapsody*: Romanian Rhapsody #1 by Enesco (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra)
*Orchestral, Not-Otherwise-Specified*: Tie: _Pictures at an Exhibition_ by Mussorgsky and Ravel (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); _Russian Easter Overture_ by Rimsky-Korsakov (Yuri Terkmaninov/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); _Siegfried Idyll_ by Wagner (Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic; or George Solti/Vienna Philharmonic)
*For Voice and Orchestra*: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (Thomas Schippers/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano)
*Secular Choral Music*: _Frostiana_ by Randall Thompson (Mormon Tabernacle Choir)
*Opera*: Tie: _L'Orfeo_ by Monteverdi (Jordi Savall & friends); _Boris Godunov_ by Mussorgsky and Rimsky-Korsakov (Melik Parshaev/Bolshoi Orchestra w/George London as "Boris" & friends)
*Opera Composed in the 12-Tone Style*: _Moses Und Aron_ (George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra & friends)
*Opera Composed in the English Language*: Tie: _Peter Grimes_ or _Curlew River_ by Britten (Definitive recordings featuring Peter Pears in the lead with Benjamin Britten as conductor)
*Opera Composed by an American or the Minimalist Style*: _Nixon in China_ by John Adams (the one with Kathleen Kim as "The Wife of Mao Zedong):






***

*Solo Piano*: _Piano Sonata_ by Grieg (Glenn Gould)
*Solo Violin*: _Chaccone_ by Bach (Young Yehudi Menuhin)
*Solo Cello*: The _Cello Sonatas #1-6_ by Bach (Yo-Yo Ma)
*Solo Guitar*: Recuerdos de Alhambra by Terrega (Andres Segovia) 
*Dou*: Tie: _Passacglia_ by Handel and Halversen (Jascha Heifetz & Gregor Piategorsky); _The Two Sonatas for Cello & Piano_ by Brahms (Mstislav Rostropovich & Rudolf Serkin); _Sonata for Violin and Piano #3 "In the Popular Romanian Style"_ Enesco (Isaac Stern and Alexander Zakin); Dvorak: _Four Romantic Pieces_ (Again, Isaac Stern and Alexander Zakin)
*Trio*: Tie: Trio for Piano, Violin, and Cello by Brahms (Hephzibah Menuhin/Yehudi Menuhin/Maurice Gendron); Trio for Piano, Violin and Horn (Hephzibah Menuhin/Yehudi Menuhin/Alan Civil); _Sonatas and Divertimentos for Flute, Violin and Cello_ by Haydn (Jean-Pierre Rampal, Isaac Stern and Mstislav Rostropovich)
*Trio Composed in the 20th Century*: _Trio #2_ by Shostakovich (Isaac Stern/Yo-Yo Ma/Emanuel Ax)
*Trio Composed by and American*: _Trio_ by Ives (Romann Leftkowitz/Yo-Yo Ma/Gilbert Kalish)
*Quartet*: Tie _String Quartet #15_ by Beethoven (Budapest String Quartet); _Quartet_ by Tchaikovsky (Guarini Quartet)
*Chamber Work Not Otherwise Specified*: _Serenade_ by Schoenberg (Dimitri Mitrouplos & friends)











***

*Favorite Jazz Album*: _Water From an Ancient Well_ (Abdullah Ibrahim & friends)
*Favorite Crossover Jazz/Classical Album*: Claude Bolling's _Concerto for Classical Guitar and Jazz Piano_ (Angel Romero/George Shearing/Ray Brown/Shelley Manne)
*Favorite Big Band Jazz Album*: _Blue Delight_ by Sun Ra and his "Arkestra"






***

*Favorite Musicals*: _Chess_, _Man of Mancha_, _Fiddler on the Roof_
*Favorite Original Movie Scores*: _Star Wars_ by John Williams; _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ by Ennio Morricone; _The Alamo_ by Dimitri Toimkin; _True Grit_ and _The Magnificent Seven_ both by Elmer Bernstein; _Jesus of Nazareth_ by Maurice Jarre; _Chariots of Fire_ by Vangelis
*Favorite TV Themes*: _The Jeffersons (Movin' On Up)_; _Sanford and Son_; _MASH_; The _Incredible Hulk (closing theme)_; _Hawaii 5-O _

***

*Favorite Songs (Not Classical)*: _The Rose_ (Bette Midler), _Both Sides Now_ (Judy Collins), _Houston_ (Dean Martin); _I Believe_ (Frankie Laine or Shirley Caesar), _You Gave Me a Mountain_ (Frankie Laine), _My Sweet Lord_ (George Harrison), _Tiny Bubbles_ (Don Ho); _It's a Heart Ache_ (Bonnie Tyler or Juice Newton), _Every Grain of Sand_ (Bob Dylan); _Peace in Valley_ and _Sunday Mornin' Comin Down_ (both Johnny Cash); _The White Rose of Athens_ and _Why Worry?_ (Nana Mouskaouri); _If We Never Need the Lord Before, We're Sure Gonna Need Him Now_ (Marion Williams); _Take My Hand, Precious Lord_ (Jim Nabors), _Pata Pata_ (Miriam Makiba); _America_ (Simon and Garfunkel), _American Tune_ (Paul Simon), _Reason to Believe_ (Bruce Springsteen), _Suzanne_ (Leonard Cohen or Nina Simone) and _Ghost Riders in the Sky_ (Lorne Greene)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I did this exercise a year ago; let's see how things have changed. I can't possibly choose just one for most of the categories, so two will have to suffice.

*Symphony*: Mahler - Symphony No. 9, Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
*Tone Poem*: Strauss - An Alpine Symphony, Sibelius - Tapiola
*Misc. Orchestral*: Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade, Debussy - La Mer
*Ballet*: Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring, Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
*Piano Concerto*: Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3, Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
*String Concerto*: Sibelius - Violin Concerto, Dvorak - Cello Concerto
*Misc. Concerto*: Mozart - Clarinet Concerto

*Song Cycle (with orchestra)*: Strauss - Four Last Songs, Berlioz - Le nuits d'ete
*Song Cycle (with piano)*: Schumann - Dichterliebe, Schubert - Winterreise
*Opera*: Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen, Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
*Sacred Choral (with orchestra)*: Bach - St. Matthew Passion, Brahms - A German Requiem
*Sacred Choral (a cappella)*: Rachmaninoff - All-Night Vigil, Brumel - Missa et ecce terrae motus

*Solo Keyboard*: Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier, Chopin - Barcarolle
*Piano Sonata*: Liszt - Sonata in B Minor, Beethoven - Last Three Sonatas
*Solo Organ*: Bach - Clavier-Übung III, Messiaen - La Nativite du seigneur
*Solo Other Instrument*: Bach - Cello Suites and Solo Violin Sonatas/Partitas
*String Quartet*: Ravel - String Quartet in F Major, Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 with Grosse Fuge
*Other String Ensemble*: Schubert - String Quintet, Brahms - String Sextet No. 1
*Piano Chamber*: Brahms - Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet No. 3
*Chamber Duo*: Franck - Violin Sonata
*Avant-garde composition*: Berio - Sinfonia

On reflection, a rather predictable list. I do love lots of lesser-known works in all these categories, but they simply do not displace my favorites.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

*Symphony*: Brahms - Symphony no. 4
*Tone Poem*: Sibelius - Pohjola`s Daughter
*Misc. Orchestral*: Messiaen - Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
*Ballet*: Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
*Piano Concerto*: Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2
*String Concerto*: Elgar - Cello Concerto
*Wind Concerto*: RVW - Oboe Concerto
*Misc. Concerto*: Alwyn - Lyra Angelica

*Choral Symphony*: Mahler - Symphony no. 2 "Resurrection"
*Song Cycle (with orchestra)*: Mahler - DLVDE
*Song Cycle (with piano)*: Schubert - Winterreise
*Opera*: Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
*Sacred Choral (with orchestra)*: Fauré - Requiem
*Sacred Choral (a cappella)*: Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli

*Piano Sonata*: Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
*Piano Variations*: Brahms - Handel Variations
*Misc. Solo Piano*: Schumann - Davidsbündlertänze
*Solo Organ*: Bach - Clavier-Übung III
*Solo String*: Bach - Solo Violin Sonatas/Partitas
*Misc. Solo*: Dowland - Lute Music
*String Quartet*: Beethoven - String Quartet no. 14
*Misc. Quartet*: Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps
*Piano Trio*: Mendelssohn - Piano Trio no. 1
*Misc. Trio*: Brahms - Horn Trio
*String Quintet*: Brahms - String Quintet no. 1
*Piano Quintet*: Dvořák - Piano Quintet no. 2
*Misc. Quintet*: Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
*Larger String Ensemble*: Brahms - String Sextet no. 2
*Larger Misc. Ensemble*: Poulenc - Sextet
*Chamber Duo*: Brahms - Cello Sonata no. 1
*Piano Duo*: Schubert - Fantasia in F minor
*Misc. Duo*: Brahms - Clarinet Sonata no. 1 (Guess who is my favourite composer )

*Film Music*: Takemitsu - Ran
*Non-Classical Music*: Inti-Illimani - Viva Chile!

I actually used ACB`s layout above as template but things got a little bit crazy at the chamber section. :lol:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Highwayman said:


> *Symphony*: Brahms - Symphony no. 4
> *Tone Poem*: Sibelius - Pohjola`s Daughter
> *Misc. Orchestral*: Messiaen - Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
> *Ballet*: Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
> ...


I'd be equally happy with your list on a desert island:tiphat:


----------

